# Pick-a-Bucky! Who do you prefer!?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Are they both the same breed?
Comparing them is like apples to oranges in strength and weaknesses to me...

The second horse to me would be "eye-appealing" to me simply because he balances better.
He fits and blends together...
His neck is graceful, with a refined head seen that blends into the body.

The biggest part of the buckskin that bothers me is the hind end...
A very steep croop and low tail set...
His hip juncture, where spine meets sacroiliac joint is so so far back...
His butt doesn't fit the rest of him...
His feet disturb me with their appearance...without seeing in person...something isn't right is all I know.

I won't really pick them apart though...
They are both still young and maturing...
With maturity some things will change and some will not...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

They’re actually half brothers, solid bucky is a Stock Horse x Australian Pony and the pinto is a Stock Horse x Arab.

The solid buckskin is broken in and is going beautifully, even though I agree - his conformation (especially the hind end) leaves a lot to be desired!

His feet have always been very little, he’s never had a lame day in his life, and is always regularly seen by the farrier. 

Thank you for your input! They’re both pretty cool horses though I know they both absolutely have weaknesses!



horselovinguy said:


> Are they both the same breed?
> Comparing them is like apples to oranges in strength and weaknesses to me...
> 
> The second horse to me would be "eye-appealing" to me simply because he balances better.
> ...


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I found a couple more photos of the solid boy also. One in ‘paddock condition’ bahaha and one where he’s quite fit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are both very nice horses, with no conformational defects that I can see from those photos.


#1 is quite sturdy looking, and would be my preference for trail or ranch work. He has shorter canons, and more bone, and a more laid back shoulder. He is also one year short of the other in maturity, and it shows in his lack of muscling, but this would change with work. 



#2 is also a gorgeous horse and quite nicely built. He has longer canons, longer , lighter legs and a more upright shoulder. I think he is either part Arab, or part Saddlebred, whereas the first horse looks either all Qh or MORE QH . not sure. this horse would be my pick for hunter/jumper or dressage.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That hind end though is a killer....

I can't say anything about the Australian pony as I know nothing about it...
The Arab influence though screams at me and is absolutely the refinement I see everywhere.

You know no horse is "perfect"...
Every animal has their "flaw" is what makes them unique and so very special to us.
I bet both are wonderful mounts or will be and will surely make great rides for you...
They are so different, so unique...
Enjoy them and never can you compare them as they are so different in every aspect....
I like that...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Funnily enough, the solid bucky is broken in and in moderate work, the pinto is unbroken with stifle lock and will be started to saddle as soon as he puts on more muscle. 

In the flesh, the solid bucky ‘looks’ physically more mature, whereas the pinto is quite gangly still. The solid got fantastic nutrition and husbandry from a young age, the pinto was neglected in a paddock for his whole life.

They’re actually half brothers, the solid bucky being a Stockhorse x Australian Pony x and the pinto being a Stockhorse x Arab x. They’re both mutts, but both very much loved. I’ve only very recently acquired the pinto and I’ve started feeding him well and giving him everything he needs nutritionionally, fingers crossed he makes a good of a mount as his brother!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd go with #1. He has better legs and a good shoulder. It's true his topline leaves things to be desired but he looks solid. I also like his head and his expression. 

The other horse lacks substance and I do not like his long skinny cannons nor his shoulder very much. He also seems to lack forechest. Can tell but he also might be rather narrow-chested? And his hind assembly is too straight.

Interesting that they are half brothers because they have quite similar faults -- long back, too-short loin, slightly tied in front cannons. I would guess that whoever the common parent is has those flaws. 

However both these horses are acceptably built, from the photos. Some of your choice is going to be on what style of horse you prefer.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Pics for reference of my solid bucky boy.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Photos of the pinto for reference. Some of these are very old.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I prefer the first. It is just an opinion as I’m not great at confirmation. As far as keeping one though, I definitely would go with the one I was riding. You really have no idea what the other brings to the table.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

They both have attractive coloring. Depending on the breed and what you plan to do with the horse will help determine the better pick. 

For general riding, I would prefer the first, although the hind feet look bad. He will most likely not be a super fast horse, but his legs are nice and strong, back is good, shoulder ok, sloping rear doesn't bother me. Have had some horses that could really turn easy on the hindquarters with that kind of rear. 

#2 the pinto I don't like his back and his legs have lighter bone. He appears back at the knee and camped out a little behind. 

However, I would need to see them moving at w/t/c preferably loose and under saddle before going to see either one.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I wish I had seen the last set of pictures before I posted!! 

LOVE LOVE LOVE #1 Bucky-boy. He looks and moves really nicely. So good to see a horse moving correctly in contact and not ridden front to back!! 


#2 might get better over time and be a good LD horse if he has the speed. 


Word of caution though, #1 appears to be an "easy keeper" type, so keep a very close eye on his weight.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Your "motion" pictures show exactly what I suspected from the undersaddle....
Long stride and power galore...this guy is built so similar to my one horse...
A motor so strong and stride when allowed to truly use it puts most horses to shame...
Nimble on foot and handy mine is when jumping, he is the one you want to be on in a speed jump-off...
Slam the brakes, pivot and launch strength..


I like them both for very different reasons and activities.
To try to compare one against the other is not fair to either one..
Each is and will be strong where they are strong and compensate and learn to adjust where they may have a weakness...when ridden by a rider who understands strength and weaknesses they will be forces to reckon with no matter what they are asked to do, period!
Enjoy them and your journey together to find and capitalize the strength and minimize what might be a weaker point bit not failure do I see.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all! 
I loooove my solid bucky boy, he’s my baby, I’ve had him since he was a long yearling. 

They’re both hopefully going to event with me, my solid bucky (Teddy) is already showing huge promise XC and hopefully my pinto (Astro) will excell the same as his brother. 😄


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer #1 but wouldn't sneeze at owning either.


----------



## BuckyGold (Nov 8, 2017)

Solid looks like a good ranch horse and the pinto looks like a good jumper or dressage with some muscle toning


----------

